# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Σταντ από μουριά.

## Windsa

Χθες έφτιαξα ενα stand για πουλάκια μου...Θα τυλίγω κάποια κλαδιά με χοντρό οικολογικό σχοινί...να βάλω ταΐστρες και παιχνιδάκια και θα είμαστε κομπλέ! )))

----------


## vagelis76

Πάει η μουριά(μουρνιά) της γειτονιάς.....ή κάνω λάθος????
Ωραίο Πωλίνα και αρκετά μεγάλο για να χωράνε όλα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ σούπερ.Ανυπομονώ να δω τι όμορφες φωτογραφίες θα μας βάλεις με όλο το σμήνος επάνω.Παραγγελίες δέχεσαι;

----------


## warlock

> Θα τυλίγω κάποια κλαδιά με χοντρό οικολογικό σχοινί...


Πολύ όμορφο!!!!!Επειδή και γω κάτι τέτοιο πάω να φτιάξω ,για να μην αρχίζεις να τυλίγεις κλαδάκια παρακλαδάκια εκεί που σε βολέυουν (για να είναι και πιο αισθητικά όμορφο ) και να μην προεξέχουν κλωστές ,στις τρώνε και όλο σου πέφτουν, μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής .Είναι κάτι σαν καρφί που δεν έχει το κεφάλι (εδώ χρειάζομαι βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει και πως λέγεται...για να το βρεις ) ,δηλαδή είναι απλά η μικρή αυτή ράβδος .Την καρφώνεις στο κλαδί που θες να προσθαίσεις στο δέντρο σου μέχρι την μέση ,βάζεισ και άλλη μία λίγο παρακάτω να είναι πιο σταθερό ,και μετά καφώνεις το κλαδί πάνω στο σημείο που θες να το προσθαίσεις στην σύνθεση σου .

----------


## Windsa

> πάει η μουριά(μουρνιά) της γειτονιάς.....ή κάνω λάθος????


nαι, βαγγέλη, πάει ... )))



> ανυπομονώ να δω τι όμορφες φωτογραφίες θα μας βάλεις με όλο το σμήνος επάνω.


ωωωω ναι, θα σας βγάλω πολλές...να στε σίγουροι !!!



> για να μην αρχίζεις να τυλίγεις κλαδάκια


ναντια, θα τυλιξω μερικά κλαδάκια για να εχει διαφορετική αίσθηση για τα πόδια των πουλιών...

----------


## warlock

Νόμιζα για να τα ενώσεις ! Έγινε.

----------

